# Electric Snow Blowers



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I am seeing an Electric two stage model show up, no I am not going to buy one, the YS624 is solid as the day we got it, but I am curious if anyone has one and what they think?

If I am reading the name right its EGO (cutesy E on the front) and 56 volts with a 24 inch width and looks like 20+ inch height. 
Claims 50 ft throw


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Not sure how much HP is has.. but 5 or 6 HP will require a lot of electricity.. electric motors that size are usually heavy and very exspensive as well... at 6 horse.. with 57 volts.. that's 80 amps of current... Anything less and it will a 'dud'

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Might be good... for getting pet hair out of the carpet.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Might be good... for getting pet hair out of the carpet.


like that from of a pair of Great Pyrenees . the gentle white giants


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I would guess, based on their single-battery mowers, that this two-battery blower is the equivalent of something like 4-5 HP. I've seen them in stores and they look like toys, everything is light duty except the tires, which seem legit. You can probably get the same performance in gas for less than half the price. The quietness would sure be appealing though at 5 AM, well at least for my neighbors, lol. I'm curious for real world reviews to come in, who knows, maybe it will surprise me.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

bisonp said:


> I would guess, based on their single-battery mowers, that this two-battery blower is the equivalent of something like 4-5 HP. I've seen them in stores and they look like toys, everything is light duty except the tires, which seem legit. You can probably get the same performance in gas for less than half the price. The quietness would sure be appealing though at 5 AM, well at least for my neighbors, lol. I'm curious for real world reviews to come in, who knows, maybe it will surprise me.


I did manage to find a couple of videos on their other models..they weren't that bad..and seemed to do alright.But I didn't find any videos of them being put in tough conditions of heavy snow.
The size of the batteries doesn't match being able to do any real work except for a few minutes..56 v 7.5 amp hour x2.
Might be alright for a basic city driveway of 30 feet or so.
It does have variable speed auger and impeller speed..which could dramatically extend battery life if used in the lower speeds.
If we cut impeller speed in half..we only need a fourth of the power due to the laws of acceleration..Just like a vehicle needs four time the hp to double acceleration ( removing traction issues).
Since the snow is doing zero when it contacts the impeller and accelerated on the way out... It follows the same law. 
Same law is applied for bullets and energy at target..twice the speed .. four times the impact energy
So if a person only needed fairly short throw distance in the city say 15 feet..he could reduce the impeller speed and not chew through those batteries so fast.
If a guy had money to burn and has a smaller place to tend do..and also owned a gas powered unit..I could see using this electric one on the easier snowfalls




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have an 80V Greenworks Pro single stage and it works surprising well. Their (same manufacturer) EGO 2-stage looks interesting, too, but 56V sounds like not enough oomph, unless of course they're using two as a serial set to get 112V. Snow Joe has a 100V model that looks promising: Snow Joe 100-Volt iONPRO 24 in. Cordless Dual-Stage Snow Blower with 2 x 5.0 Ah Batteries and Charger-ION100V-24SB - The Home Depot


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hmm, my math says you get twice the pressure at 4 times the hp (pumps) - 50 foot throuw would indicate you could drop that impeller speed, get more use. I do the same thing sort of, run up the RPM on the engine and drop down a gear to keep speed ballance of advance vs throw when snow is deep.

If I am tracking (pun) they use one battery to run the auger and one to propel

they talk about 18 car driveway. That is suspicious, just list the square feet. And no where is there a tons per hour like the others do. 

By the way, I have tested the tons per hour on the YS. It truly will do what listed and then some.

Now it gets a bit complicated as snow density is NOT the same storm to storm. Wet is heavier of courswe than dry, so 5 inches of wet can be 10-15 inches of dry. I had to measure the snow weight each time I did a test run.

The it was a times speed distance calc. Not precise, but I did a number of them. The YS would throw 45 tons an hour.

Granted, you never go straight for an hour, you stop, turn and all that. Even my driveway is only 150 feet and with two cars parked in it, seldom get that more than once on the grass side. 

But, you figure it takes say 2.5 hours to clear our place and that is probably around 2 hours of work. Call it 80 tons.

Its no wonder people get heart attacks shoveling snow. It aint' for sissies!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

tabora said:


> I have an 80V Greenworks Pro single stage and it works surprising well. Their (same manufacturer) EGO 2-stage looks interesting, too, but 56V sounds like not enough oomph, unless of course they're using two as a serial set to get 112V. Snow Joe has a 100V model that looks promising: Snow Joe 100-Volt iONPRO 24 in. Cordless Dual-Stage Snow Blower with 2 x 5.0 Ah Batteries and Charger-ION100V-24SB - The Home Depot


In one the videos I watched it stated the machine could be run on one battery so they are in parallel when doubled up.
If they were used in series they would still have the same amount of total energy..but the wiring will be carrying less amps so can be smaller..motor windings will either use smaller wire or increase the length of the wire to increase the resistance.
In a nutshell..it costs more to produce higher voltage battery packs.. but cost less to produce the equipment to use it.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snow Joe has a Cyber Monday sale on their two-stage: *24% OFF† W/CODE: CYBERJOE | 2 DAYS ONLY!*
*








Snow Joe iON100V-24SB 100-Volt iONPRO Cordless Dual-Stage Snow Blower | 24-Inch | W/ 2 x 5.0-Ah Batteries and Charger


SUPERCHARGE YOUR SNOW DAY. The next-generation winter-weather warrior meets the legendary line-up of iONPRO snow-clearing tools with the 100-Volt 24-Inch Cordless Dual-Stage Snow Blower from SNOW JOE. Only iONPRO combines the power of gas with the convenience of a battery for unparalleled...



www.snowjoe.com




*


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i would never buy one, simply because of the sound,

i don't like the constant droning "hum"

i like the loud sound of my engines,


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jerryvvv said:


> i like the loud sound of my engines,


Yeah, but with the electric you can blow snow at 3AM and nobody knows it...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i used to poo poo electric blowers but the battery tech is always improving exponentially .

may try one someday for my deck. 

have seen people try the electric ones around here but no match for Tahoe cement.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I switched from my 3 year old Honda HSS928ATD to a Toro E26 this year. The first snow will tell me if I did the right thing.


----------

